# hi



## 99reevess (May 19, 2005)

*vlsi vision ltd ppc2 webcam drivers*

hi peeps  

i av got a vlsi vision ltd ppc2 camera but i have lost the drivers i have searched the complete interent but i can not find them 

if ne body got them or no a webadress where i can get them plz email me on stefan_reeves16@hotmail.com

stefan reeves


----------



## Trizoy (May 19, 2005)

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/families/memories/memory/mem_sup.htm
Is this them?


----------



## 99reevess (May 19, 2005)

*re:*

nah m8 it dosen't have an driver download?


----------



## Classic_house (May 19, 2005)

I can only find them for windows 98.... download here.. http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=121646

Also look and read here... http://www.cedhart.ch/cgi-bin/messageboard/data/board1/54-1.shtml


----------

